# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Shared Dream FAQ's

## Baron Samedi

How do I share a dream?
Shared Lucid Dreaming Tutorial

How do I find someone in a dream?
How to find Other People when Lucid

How do I tell the difference between a DC and another dreamer?
http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/how-te...reamer-102984/

How does shared dreaming work? Is it okay to go into others' dreams without permission?
http://www.dreamviews.com/f61/shared...-theory-94502/
http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/shared...rt-2-a-104026/

How do I battle in dreams?
http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/laws-d...theory-100110/

I already battle in dreams. Any advanced tactics?
http://www.dreamviews.com/f61/omfg-e...tactix-100114/

Why aren't you trying to prove shared dreaming?
http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/why-i-...eaming-109374/

Why can't I get to the Moon?
http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/why-it...t-moon-106046/

How do I become lucid more often?
http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/tips-l...ng-life-85009/

Are you holding back on secrets? 
No. http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/secret...-plane-102986/

What are your ideas based on?
My dreams.

Any tips? 
Read this:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/lucid-...usness-102974/

Let's read some shared dream entries.
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dreamas1/
http://www.dreamviews.com/f107/share...8/#post1178987

----------


## Man of Shred

This should be stickied.

----------


## mikeac

Me gusta.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Also: 

Dream Guide Stories

----------


## SpectralWraith

How the hell is it physically possible to share a dream with someone on he other side of the planet? Our brains don't emit waves out of our skulls! What trolling, faulty logic or insanity has brought you to this point?!

  Furthermore, I would question the possibility of dreaming with someone who's hooked up to you! Brains are not compatible, and are insanely complex. What are you smokin bro?

----------


## Hukif

Well, see the good side, troll person brought the thread up.

----------


## SpectralWraith

I'm just curious how this is scientifically possible. If that makes me a troll, so be it.

----------


## Hukif

"What trolling, faulty logic or insanity has brought you to this point?!" and "What are you smokin bro?" are very obvious ways to troll, if you ask me.
And it is obvious wakingnomad is no brain-scientist, and it is obvious that he doesn't knows then, the scientific approach of SDing, so yeah, you kind of didn't do your homework.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> How the hell is it physically possible to share a dream with someone on he other side of the planet? Our brains don't emit waves out of our skulls! What trolling, faulty logic or insanity has brought you to this point?!
> 
>   Furthermore, I would question the possibility of dreaming with someone who's hooked up to you! Brains are not compatible, and are insanely complex. What are you smokin bro?



1) Your first question is silly. I am obviously batshit insane.

2) Weed, salvia, white sage, and tobacco. Oh, and catnip.





> I'm just curious how this is scientifically possible. If that makes me a troll, so be it.



Read Entangled Minds by Dean Radin. He's a scientist!

----------


## saltyseedog

aw I smoke white sage too! Maybe I'm not crazy... or maybe that makes me crazy....

----------


## Kilpikonna

> Our brains don't emit waves out of our skulls!



Actually they do all the time as long as one is not brain dead. To measure brain activity you do not need to stick anything inside a persons skull, but you can measure it from outside the skull.
There is lots of research which does point to the possibility of shared dreaming. Quantum physics is something to look into, if you are interested in science/physics.

----------


## Ketsuyume

LMFAO. You can't even get our Government to do an objective study on MARIJUANA and here we are, wanting scientific proof for this kind of phenomena. 

I believe shared dreaming can be proven scientifically and that it will one day.

I don't believe it will happen any time soon. Our government can discredit the small guy and run a smear campaign on anyone prestigious enough to attempt the feat.

There HAVE been those who have tried to tell us the truth about the suppression we experience in our country, (JFK, MLK JR), and of course, this same government has disposed of these individuals.

My advice: Trust human experience. Yours and others'. Talk to LOTS of people and glean what you can from all of them. Form your own opinions based on others' stories... and never stop seeking out new individuals with new opinions. You may or may not wind up a believer, but it's better to keep and open mind and to entertain the crazy ideas for a moment rather than just to scoff at them all. 9 outta ten times the scoffing may be warranted, but you're gonna miss out on some precious gems of enlightenment without at least being willing to explore the nonsensical.

-K

----------


## Polarity

We could, like, try to share a dream with Obama. If there are protections to travel in his Inner World, then the government is aware of shared dreaming.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> We could, like, try to share a dream with Obama. If there are protections to travel in his Inner World, then the government is aware of shared dreaming.



which may prove it to you, but no one else. 

I am not really concerned about what the US government knows. They know marijuana cures cancer, but they are not telling us that simple scientific fact based on their studies.

----------


## saltyseedog

I tryed to go in obamas dream once. i teleported and was in a firey red place and was stabbed in my stomache by the claw of a demon and woke up in like ten seconds

----------


## jennysen456

there are a lot of theories that do that do the rounds about the human brain. Our brain actually does emit waves. the amount of energy that a human brain has is unbelievable.

----------


## KristaNicole07

> I tryed to go in obamas dream once. i teleported and was in a firey red place and was stabbed in my stomache by the claw of a demon and woke up in like ten seconds



That's interesting. I've always had an uneasy feeling about Obama. I feel like this just confirms my feelings.

----------


## DeletePlease

^ And you don't think that could simply be the result of one's mind creating a dream based on pre-existing opinions of someone? Or maybe just randomly occurring events, the kind that are likely to happen in dream because it's like, a dream?

I don't mean to be blunt but I think you're putting too much faith into a shared dreaming attempt. Who's to say the last few presidents didn't have similar "firewalls" to keep out SD attempts? Hell, who's to say it was really a shared dream? I thought you had to know the person on a personal level to be able to experience an SD. =/

----------


## KristaNicole07

I'm just going with my gut, it could have been anything, but I've always had an uneasy feeling about him. I don't dislike him. That's just the feeling I get.  Maybe it was a "firewall", or maybe it wasn't. Either way, I'm just stating my opinion on the matter. *shrugs* I just thought it was interesting.

As far as shared dreams go, I've shared a dream with someone on this forum, and I don't know him personally. In fact, we live across the world from one another. Nomad has as well, so have many others here. Have you read Nomad's FAQ? That is kind of the point of this thread, we're taking it a little off-topic so it seems.  :tongue2:

----------


## saltyseedog

presidential demonic dream security

----------


## DeletePlease

> I'm just going with my gut, it could have been anything, but I've always had an uneasy feeling about him. I don't dislike him. That's just the feeling I get.  Maybe it was a "firewall", or maybe it wasn't. Either way, I'm just stating my opinion on the matter. *shrugs* I just thought it was interesting.



Sorry if I came off rude, just wanted to throw my 2 cents in.





> As far as shared dreams go, I've shared a dream with someone on this forum, and I don't know him personally.



By "on a personal level" I meant that you have to know them fairly well (regardless of whether or not you've met in person) in order to pull of a shared dream, don't you? That's the impression I got when I read one of Nomad's guide when he mentioned he had to read a certain members dream journal in order for him to form a type of bond. Hopefully I'm making sense.

----------


## Hukif

> By "on a personal level" I meant that you have to know them fairly well (regardless of whether or not you've met in person) in order to pull of a shared dream, don't you? That's the impression I got when I read one of Nomad's guide when he mentioned he had to read a certain members dream journal in order for him to form a type of bond. Hopefully I'm making sense.



Not really, that just helps with it.

----------


## concusion

> I'm just curious how this is scientifically possible. If that makes me a troll, so be it.



It's called Quantum Entanglement

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_entanglement

----------


## Baron Samedi

> It's called Quantum Entanglement
> 
> Quantum entanglement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I don't think SpectralWraith is going to be posting here again.

----------


## MrEames34

So im kind of a newb on here but would it be possible for one of the veteran LD's to enter one of my dreams without me being lucid?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> So im kind of a newb on here but would it be possible for one of the veteran LD's to enter one of my dreams without me being lucid?



See question 4.

----------


## Baron Samedi

bump for questions.

----------


## Munstaan

> I tryed to go in obamas dream once. i teleported and was in a firey red place and was stabbed in my stomache by the claw of a demon and woke up in like ten seconds



Now that is what im not gonna try. :Eek:

----------


## ryuken

Here's one of the attempt to prove shared dreaming. Considering that we're born out of fragments of stars that makes us connected in one way or the other. This is in reference to abiogenesis and supernova that was responsible for this solar system and life on earth. If we're connected to each other with smallest particles then quantum entanglement makes sense. Though billion years of evolution makes us more complexly connected with each other, in theory energy never dies and it gets transfered from one form to another, so even if our ancestors are not here we have their smallest particles in us, their thoughts, improvement from their thoughts and could be dreams as well ? the creatures could be the one representing the time when our ancestor used to see them. Not dragons and unicorns but creatures that used to roam. So if this data is persistently transfered between one to another generation without loss(which is highly impossible) then to some extent our dreams can be shared with current set of folks. Somehow we have to be in same wavelength in terms of the way we think and behave in my opinion to have shared dream. It's like wiki or notepad shared between people on their permission. Shared dreaming is not impossible, just unclear IMO.

----------


## Lmrhone

> How the hell is it physically possible to share a dream with someone on he other side of the planet? Our brains don't emit waves out of our skulls! What trolling, faulty logic or insanity has brought you to this point?!
> 
>   Furthermore, I would question the possibility of dreaming with someone who's hooked up to you! Brains are not compatible, and are insanely complex. What are you smokin bro?



 You should probably re-read your question. Since when are dreams physical? I also have a question why do come here to ATTEMPT to make people stop believing and call people crazy. Is that all you have to do with this website, i thought it was made to help learn new techniques or maybe everyone else here is just using it wrong. Overall you just ask stupid questions in an attempt to make us believe we are wrong, but we overlook your ignorance with joy, happiness, and determination.

----------


## Anukramet

Hey wakingnomad, I had a lucid dream once where I actually summoned you!

I focused on summoning you there and you stepped through portal that appeared in a wall, dressed in golden armor with a shaved head. We were in somekind of house and i had a long table behind me. I tried to explain I was from the forums. 

We then proceded to kick ass! I recall you had "stilettoe-boots" when you kicked the head of somekind of zombie-like creeps. I was hacking with an axe, poorly(need to hone my dream combat skillz).

Pretty soon the dream shifted and we were in somekind of staircase. I then lost sight of you, because i stepped into somekind of "attention-trap". Got lured closer to a girl dressed in rags and then got stuck staring at an old bubblegum, waking shortly thereafter. 
(Ye gods...) 

I had the impression that at the end of the stairs there was a basketball court and that you went there.


This was a while back, last year. If you are interested I'll look up the date of the dream from my journal.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey wakingnomad, I had a lucid dream once where I actually summoned you!
> 
> I focused on summoning you there and you stepped through portal that appeared in a wall, dressed in golden armor with a shaved head. We were in somekind of house and i had a long table behind me. I tried to explain I was from the forums. 
> 
> We then proceded to kick ass! I recall you had "stilettoe-boots" when you kicked the head of somekind of zombie-like creeps. I was hacking with an axe, poorly(need to hone my dream combat skillz).
> 
> Pretty soon the dream shifted and we were in somekind of staircase. I then lost sight of you, because i stepped into somekind of "attention-trap". Got lured closer to a girl dressed in rags and then got stuck staring at an old bubblegum, waking shortly thereafter. 
> (Ye gods...) 
> 
> ...



That is crazy. I had a short phase where I was in the form of a Golden Knight a lot. It lasted for about three weeks. I will try and find those dreams. The other funny thing is that last night I had a lucid dream where I rammed into a wall because I was lucid. 

I also shaved my head three years ago, but I haven't cut it since.

----------


## Anukramet

Wakingnomad:

Awesome! I knew it wasnt just a dream character because after the dream I watched some of your videos and was surprised to notice that you look exactly like in my dream, exept the hair. I had no prior knowledge on what you look like!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wakingnomad:
> 
> Awesome! I knew it wasnt just a dream character because after the dream I watched some of your videos and was surprised to notice that you look exactly like in my dream, exept the hair. I had no prior knowledge on what you look like!



http://www.dreamviews.com/f107/nomad...ml#post1332364

----------


## Mydera

Hey, hope you don't mind but I do have a couple questions. I'm new to the whole lucid dreaming thing, but I found this site by looking on information of weather or not strangers can enter your dreams, so your shared dreams threads have been amazingly helpful! I was wondering first if it is possible for a complete stranger to enter your dreams or if you need a deep bond with someone first? Also, does it matter if your head is covered up? I haven't been able to sleep the last six months or so unless my head is under the covers. It feels like the whole world is making too much noise (even if there's no sound, not sure how to explain it, but everything FEELS noisy, not really sounds noisy?) for me to sleep and my brain can't shut down. If I cover my head it feels like I'm cutting off all that buzz and vibrations, but I wonder, am I also cutting off any chance I have of shared dreaming if I do manage lucidity? Also, I'm not finished reading your To the moon! Thread, but I notice it cuts off quite a while ago, did you stop shared dreaming? or did you just feel like you have proven enough to everyone? Sorry for asking so many questions, but I am very interested in this!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey, hope you don't mind but I do have a couple questions. I'm new to the whole lucid dreaming thing, but I found this site by looking on information of weather or not strangers can enter your dreams, so your shared dreams threads have been amazingly helpful! I was wondering first if it is possible for a complete stranger to enter your dreams or if you need a deep bond with someone first?
> 
> *a deep bond helps.*
>  Also, does it matter if your head is covered up? I haven't been able to sleep the last six months or so unless my head is under the covers. It feels like the whole world is making too much noise (even if there's no sound, not sure how to explain it, but everything FEELS noisy, not really sounds noisy?) for me to sleep and my brain can't shut down. If I cover my head it feels like I'm cutting off all that buzz and vibrations, but I wonder, am I also cutting off any chance I have of shared dreaming if I do manage lucidity?
> 
> *no*
>  Also, I'm not finished reading your To the moon! Thread, but I notice it cuts off quite a while ago, did you stop shared dreaming?
> 
> *no* or did you just feel like you have proven enough to everyone? 
> ...



np ::D:

----------


## Mydera

Thank you so much WakingNomad! One more question I just thought of, you cover the difference between a dream character and another dreamer, but what of telling the difference between other dreamers and dream guides or spirits you have a past with but haven't reincarnated yet? (Using the moon thread as an example, if you didn't already know them in your dreams, How could you tell Raven was another dreamer and not a dream guide? Or that Selene was someone who hadn't reincarnated at this time but still a real spirit? Or even that Q was a dream guide and not a lucid dreamer in the waking world?)

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Thank you so much WakingNomad! One more question I just thought of, you cover the difference between a dream character and another dreamer, but what of telling the difference between other dreamers and dream guides or spirits you have a past with but haven't reincarnated yet? (Using the moon thread as an example, if you didn't already know them in your dreams, How could you tell Raven was another dreamer and not a dream guide? Or that Selene was someone who hadn't reincarnated at this time but still a real spirit? Or even that Q was a dream guide and not a lucid dreamer in the waking world?)



I am glad you asked that question, which is really one question:* How can I tell if a sentient spirit that I meet on the dream plane has a physical incarnation in this waking life reality?
*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I am glad you asked that question, which is really one question:* How can I tell if a sentient spirit that I meet on the dream plane has a physical incarnation in this waking life reality?
> *



my prayer is that where I was experiencing pain and suffering in order to find the answer to this question, you will experience only curiosity and fascination, but the way of the magician is a lonely one. In the land of one eyed kings, the nine eyed one is GOD. 

The short answer is: you can't.

The long answer is: I don't know.

----------


## Mydera

Thank you so much for your answers WakingNomad! If you ever find an answer, please share  :smiley:  Now that dream views is working for me again, I'm going to continue reading those shared dreaming threads, and I hope one day I'll be able to get lucid and eventually share dreams as well.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Wakingnomad:
> 
> Awesome! I knew it wasnt just a dream character because after the dream I watched some of your videos and was surprised to notice that you look exactly like in my dream, exept the hair. I had no prior knowledge on what you look like!



 I had a similar experience with raven knight. I asked to see her face in a dream. she showed me. later I saw a picture of her when I was awake, and the eyes, bridge of the nose and mouth were identical to my memory from the dream.

----------


## PsychotiChaos

> I had a similar experience with raven knight. I asked to see her face in a dream. she showed me. later I saw a picture of her when I was awake, and the eyes, bridge of the nose and mouth were identical to my memory from the dream.



I thought that in dreams when you look in the mirror you don't look like yourself, and if you look back again it would be different. What makes you say that a person can make themselves look like what they do in real life without them be able to see their self?

----------


## Slick

I read through the FAQ's, but I still don't quite understand how a particular person invades your dreams without knowing who you are. Is it just strictly based off of looking at your user name or your DJ entries?

----------


## 1stdreamer

I really want to know that too. I actually wouldn't mind if someone did that to me though, it sounds cool. And if anyone wants to catch me, I usually sleep from 2am - 8:30 am during the week, 8am - 9am Saturday, and 2am - 10am Sunday. It's 6:41pm as I take a nap now. Pm me so I know you're attempting/attempted!(I'll be waiting for PMS for like a year or several)

----------


## PsychotiChaos

God, some people on these forums are delusional, i guess it's a psychological thing that attracts these people. Maybe they think dreams are a gateway to a different reality? Well, if you ask me i think that's just delusions talking. It all stems from your mind, the thought that it's a different reality and the reality you're thinking of is *all in your mind*. It's your subconscious (The different reality you think of), your own, no one else's, confined to your mind. May sound bleak, i know but it's true, sad but true.

----------


## PsychotiChaos

> I read through the FAQ's, but I still don't quite understand how a particular person invades your dreams without knowing who you are. Is it just strictly based off of looking at your user name or your DJ entries?



Oh, i believe there is no proof (That i know of), it's all speculation, no proof to show it's true. Also, how are you supposed to know what someone looks like without seeing them, and how is it guaranteed that they'll look like they do in real life? Also, dreams are pretty messed up as it is, how are you supposed to sense that they are a certain person on this forum and know their name? It's also a paradox, how can 2 gods of their own imagination coexist in the same location without fucking something up? What is there, a brain server out there that has rules set in place (Like an online video game) so you do not fuck anything up? (Cheat in other words). If someone wants to give a reason (Or evidence) that it really works, tell me, i am interested to hear your explanation (If any).

----------


## 1stdreamer

> Oh, i believe there is no proof (That i know of), it's all speculation, no proof to show it's true. Also, how are you supposed to know what someone looks like without seeing them, and how is it guaranteed that they'll look like they do in real life? Also, dreams are pretty messed up as it is, how are you supposed to sense that they are a certain person on this forum and know their name? It's also a paradox, how can 2 gods of their own imagination coexist in the same location without fucking something up? What is there, a brain server out there that has rules set in place (Like an online video game) so you do not fuck anything up? (Cheat in other words). If someone wants to give a reason (Or evidence) that it really works, tell me, i am interested to hear your explanation (If any).



I'm a little skeptical too, PsychotiChaos. But I can't just be completely closed minded to this, so I've decided to try it for myself. I've heard of way too many instances of this for it to go ignored. Sure, it sounds crazy, but we still don't know how dreams work. But someone here mentioned Quantum Entanglement as a possible explanation for it, so there's that.

----------


## Firewolf

Hey, I hope you don't mind if I ask these questions but...1. Can you enter someone's dream who doesn't believe in this kind of stuff? 2. When you or the other person wakes up do they wake or disrupt the other persons sleep? And 3. Can you gather large amounts of people and put them into one dream? Thanks!

----------


## 1stdreamer

> Hey, I hope you don't mind if I ask these questions but...1. Can you enter someone's dream who doesn't believe in this kind of stuff? 2. When you or the other person wakes up do they wake or disrupt the other persons sleep? And 3. Can you gather large amounts of people and put them into one dream? Thanks!



I'm no WakingNomad, but I'm pretty sure number one and three are true. I've only heard of one random account of a number three involving four people: three friends and a stranger. None of them believed in it until they eventually met. I'm about 100% sure of number one. Number two I'm clueless about, though. 

That's as much I know. (I want to put a guy with sunglasses here pointing at you, but I don't know how)

----------


## PsychotiChaos

> I'm a little skeptical too, PsychotiChaos. But I can't just be completely closed minded to this, so I've decided to try it for myself. I've heard of way too many instances of this for it to go ignored. Sure, it sounds crazy, but we still don't know how dreams work. But someone here mentioned Quantum Entanglement as a possible explanation for it, so there's that.



Yeah, i agree, i am in no way close minded to this just skeptical. I think the paradox thing i mentioned may be a problem though, if it were to be true...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I thought that in dreams when you look in the mirror you don't look like yourself, and if you look back again it would be different. What makes you say that a person can make themselves look like what they do in real life without them be able to see their self?



Interesting premise. From the DJ's I have read, many people look into mirrors in dreams and see themselves just as they are in ThisWorld.





> I read through the FAQ's, but I still don't quite understand how a particular person invades your dreams without knowing who you are. Is it just strictly based off of looking at your user name or your DJ entries?



No, it could be totally random.





> God, some people on these forums are delusional, i guess it's a psychological thing that attracts these people. Maybe they think dreams are a gateway to a different reality? Well, if you ask me i think that's just delusions talking. It all stems from your mind, the thought that it's a different reality and the reality you're thinking of is *all in your mind*. It's your subconscious (The different reality you think of), your own, no one else's, confined to your mind. May sound bleak, i know but it's true, sad but true.



yes. also, I am a figment of your imagination. Isn't it remarkable? I don't exist except as a figment of your delusional mind. Prove to me that I am real! You can't. You know why? I am you.





> Oh, i believe there is no proof (That i know of), it's all speculation, no proof to show it's true. Also, how are you supposed to know what someone looks like without seeing them,
> 
> _Take a wild guess._
> 
>  and how is it guaranteed that they'll look like they do in real life? 
> 
> *There is no guarantee.*
> 
> Also, dreams are pretty messed up as it is, how are you supposed to sense that they are a certain person on this forum and know their name? 
> ...







> I'm a little skeptical too, PsychotiChaos. But I can't just be completely closed minded to this, so I've decided to try it for myself. I've heard of way too many instances of this for it to go ignored. Sure, it sounds crazy, but we still don't know how dreams work. But someone here mentioned Quantum Entanglement as a possible explanation for it, so there's that.







> Hey, I hope you don't mind if I ask these questions but...1. Can you enter someone's dream who doesn't believe in this kind of stuff? 2. When you or the other person wakes up do they wake or disrupt the other persons sleep? And 3. Can you gather large amounts of people and put them into one dream? Thanks!



1. yes.
2. sometimes.
3. yes, sometimes.

----------


## Lorenzo3

Okay, if I'd have knownthis forum existed, I would have joined over year ago. I know should introduce on another page I'd imagine but I'm pressed for time, spending the majority in awe reading the shared dreaming thread. You cancall me Lorenzo, pleasure to meet some actual oneironauts, finally. Psychology and lucid dreaming are my passions, there is so much potential in conscious dreaming! I wantto experience shared dream, and although, according to posts I've read, you're bit overextended Nomad, I'll attempt contacting you. I welcome you to contact me as welland would very much appreciate it. A distinguishing feature of mine is my hair, auburn and past my shoulders. Anyway, apologies again for the possible misplacement of posts, and here's to seeing you in dream, Nomad. Maybe we could fight, something or each other.

----------


## Firewolf

1. yes.
2. sometimes.
3. yes, sometimes.

Cool! I probably should have asked this before but can you go into someone's dream to induce lucidity?

----------


## DogRobinson

> Hey, I hope you don't mind if I ask these questions but...1. Can you enter someone's dream who doesn't believe in this kind of stuff?* 2. When you or the other person wakes up do they wake or disrupt the other persons sleep?* And 3. Can you gather large amounts of people and put them into one dream? Thanks!



I believe that if the person who's dream it is wakes up both people will wake up. I've only experienced shared dreams twice. But once when me and my brother had the same dream, I woke up while answering a knock at the door. I asked my brother about it and he told me things just kept on going without me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 1. yes.
> 2. sometimes.
> 3. yes, sometimes.
> 
> Cool! I probably should have asked this before but can you go into someone's dream to induce lucidity?



I tried a few times, but it didn't work. I have only been able to do it with people that I already do shared dreaming with. 





> I believe that if the person who's dream it is wakes up both people will wake up. I've only experienced shared dreams twice. But once when me and my brother had the same dream, I woke up while answering a knock at the door. I asked my brother about it and he told me things just kept on going without me.



The Dreamworld seems to exist with or without dreamers. I think maybe some dreams are in the larger Dreamworld, and others are in smaller Dream Bubbles, like planets, or tiny universes. That's really cool that you had a shared dream with your brother. Would you mind entering it in your dream journal?

----------


## PsychotiChaos

Yeah, but everyone is different and you can't expect them to look like they actually do, or yourself looking like your real life self for that matter. They might interpret you as looking like what they think of you as or think of you as looking different and vice versa but it may depend on the person at any given time, can you say i'm wrong? How can you know they are the same person that was on this website? Any evidence at all?
Oh, and yes, how can i prove you are real? I can't because i know that my thoughts create my reality and therefore none of this might be real, you all could be simulations, i could be a simulation, could i ever know? Does that mean i am crazy? I don't know, because i can't put myself in another person's mind, if i could, i would then be them and wouldn't be saying this in the first place. 

If you question everything, you will only find that your thoughts limit your reality - Me. I don't know if someone has already said this but whatever.

----------


## PsychotiChaos

"The Dreamworld seems to exist with or without dreamers." And you are just going to say this without any evidence at all? You practically made that up. What is this "dreamworld"? Why would it just be called "dreamworld"? Why would it exist with or without dreamers? Would this mean when no one is dreaming it isn't called "dreamworld" anymore? Also, why is it "The dreamworld", how about "Our dreamworlds"? You seem to also give some "dreamworlds" higher priority than some, like a meta world where some dreamworlds are within a larger dreamworld where these dream worlds may be as you said "smaller Dream Bubbles, like planets, or tiny universes." So, you are saying these universes, planets and dream bubbles are fixed, so they can't be changed? I say this because you are the one who created this idea without any evidence whatsoever and you seem to say these things as fact, without proof. Would that mean my dreamworld was there before i even existed? Also, don't forget, there is something called a subconscious in the brain, are you going to toss that out the window? If i said to you that the dreamworld is only in the mind what would be your answer? Just some questions.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yeah, but everyone is different and you can't expect them to look like they actually do, or yourself looking like your real life self for that matter. They might interpret you as looking like what they think of you as or think of you as looking different and vice versa but it may depend on the person at any given time, can you say i'm wrong?
> *Yes, I am pretty sure I can say that, but I might speak incorrectly.* 
>  How can you know they are the same person that was on this website? 
> *I don't seem to be able to know for sure.* 
> Any evidence at all? *probably not.*
> Oh, and yes, how can i prove you are real? I can't because i know that my thoughts create my reality and therefore none of this might be real, you all could be simulations, i could be a simulation, could i ever know? 
> *I don't think so.* Does that mean i am crazy? 
> *Probably not.*
> I don't know, because i can't put myself in another person's mind, if i could, i would then be them and wouldn't be saying this in the first place. 
> ...







> "The Dreamworld seems to exist with or without dreamers." And you are just going to say this without any evidence at all? 
> *Yes.* 
> You practically made that up. 
> *Everything I say I quite possibly make up.* 
> What is this "dreamworld"?
> *The Dreamworld seems to me to be another plane of existence similar to the Astral Plane, but beyond it.*
> Why would it just be called "dreamworld"? 
> *I personally started calling it that recently, to convey my perception that it exists without dreamers.*  
> Why would it exist with or without dreamers? 
> ...



this is a dream. Wouldn't it be funny if I was somehow your Dream Guide from another dimension?

----------


## DogRobinson

> I tried a few times, but it didn't work. I have only been able to do it with people that I already do shared dreaming with. 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dreamworld seems to exist with or without dreamers. I think maybe some dreams are in the larger Dreamworld, and others are in smaller Dream Bubbles, like planets, or tiny universes. That's really cool that you had a shared dream with your brother. Would you mind entering it in your dream journal?



Very interesting, I never really thought of it that way. The dream I had with my brother was maybe even 10 years ago so some of the details are not so clear anymore. If I where to write what I remember it would be a short entry.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Hey, nomad.  :smiley: 
Just want to say, if no one has said it, that the Shared Dreaming Etiquette 1 is not letting me in. Says that I don't have privileges or some crap.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey, nomad. 
> Just want to say, if no one has said it, that the Shared Dreaming Etiquette 1 is not letting me in. Says that I don't have privileges or some crap.



Just ask a moderator for permission into the Deep Dreaming sub-forum.

----------

